# What do you think of this doeling?



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Im not very good at judging conformation yet(im learing though haha) so i decided i would try and get some input from you guys! Im going take a look at this doeling this weekend in person cause we all know pictures dont always do justice. But since i only have these pictures i would love to know what you can see and How she looks, maybe tell me what you think is good and what may be bad about her!!  

I also included a picture of her mother. 
These are the only pictures i have at the moment.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok I am really no expert, just what I see from what I have learnt. She seems to have a ok top line, rump is good not too steep, good brisket. She has a good wedge shape to her. Nice back legs and good front legs, she has a pretty face, not sure she blends too well from her neck to her whither/ chine area? Of course that can be the way she is standing. Over all she looks like a nice little doe. 
That's just my opinion and I am no way an expert! Haha


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awsome, Thank you!! Ya I knowticed the blending too, Im really hoping its just the way she's standing! I guess ill find out tomorrow fingers crossed!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She looks like she could be a pretty nice doeling when setup correctly!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Guys!! I ended up getting her, she looks even better in person, shes adorable. I think done good!:-D


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Good for you!  Any set up pictures of her coming this way?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Good for you!  Any set up pictures of her coming this way?


Thank you!!! :-D

I'll do my best.:razz: unfortunately the pic I had wasn't a super recent one, it was about two months old so all her fur has pretty much grown back, and unfortunately for me and my goats winter as set in and for us that means a large amount of cold,wet rain. :mecry: But I can sure try and set her up best I can now and then when summer comes uh calling again I can post a few shaved photo's, she'll be a bit older then too hopefully past her awkward stage and even prettier haha and maybe she will have a proper barn name by then too haha. Im taking suggestions.:lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ah, yes. The fall rains!
What's her real name? I'd suggest "Lucy" for a barn name


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

She's registered as 'Plain Jane' and I'm just not really into. Aww Lucy it cute!!! Reminds me of I love luck haha!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Poor girl, having the name "Plain Jane"! She definitely needs a barn name


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Poor girl, having the name "Plain Jane"! She definitely needs a barn name [/QUOT
> 
> I know huh!
> I'll go out and ask her how she likes the name Lucy.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Off topic question  Are you in Canada? 

Okay! I bet she'll like it


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Haha it's fine. No, but I'm closeish to the boarder.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Was wondering cause not to many Americans tack 'huh' onto the end of sentences! It's veerry close to 'eh' - the all Canadian word :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

My Grandparents immigrated from Canada so maybe that's where I get it from haha. :grin:


----------

